# meac basketball links



## xubrew (Dec 17, 2002)

the following are links concerning the teams in the meac. all the information on these links is current and updated as it becomes available. if you wish to add a link or create a site or message board of your own for a specific team, please contact me via email or pm. i can help recommend some sites that offer free web space.






OFFICIAL MEAC BASKETBALL SITE: http://www.meacsports.com/artman/publish/mens_basketball.shtml





FORUM INDEX (note: you must register to view private forums): http://www.meacfans.com/cgi-bin/ubb/ultimatebb.cgi








BETHUNE COOKMAN

official basketball site: http://www2.cookman.edu/athletics/mensbasketball.html

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=2065

message board: http://www.meacfans.com/cgi-bin/ubb/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=forum;f=11









COPPIN STATE

official basketball site: http://www.coppin.edu/athletics/sport.asp?sID=sp002

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=2154

fancake site: http://www.fancake.com/ncaabb/mideastern/coppinst.shtml










DELAWARE STATE

official basketball site: http://www.dsc.edu/athletics/basketball/index.html

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=2169

another site: http://www.eteamz.com/dsuhornets/

fancake page: http://fancake.com/ncaabb/mideastern/delawarest.shtml








FLORIDA A&M

official basketball site: http://www.famu.edu/athletics/mbasketball/

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=50

message board: http://www.meacfans.com/cgi-bin/ubb/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=forum;f=14









HAMPTON

official basketball site: http://www.hamptonu.edu/athletics/Men's%20Basketball/mbb.htm

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=2261

message board (not active): http://www.meacfans.com/cgi-bin/ubb/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=forum;f=15








HOWARD

official basketball site: http://www.bisonmania.com/Men's%20Basketball/men's%20basketball.htm

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=47

message board: http://www.meacfans.com/cgi-bin/ubb/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=forum;f=28

fancake page: http://fancake.com/ncaabb/mideastern/howard.shtml








MARYLAND EASTERN SHORE

official basketball site: http://www.umes.edu/Athletics/men/basketballhome.htm

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=2379

fancake page: http://www.fancake.com/ncaabb/mideastern/marylandeasternshore.shtml









MORGAN STATE

official basketball site: http://www.morgan.edu/athletics/sports/basketball/men_ball.asp

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=2415

message board: http://www.meacfans.com/cgi-bin/ubb/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=forum&f=19

fancake page: http://www.fancake.com/ncaabb/mideastern/morganst.shtml









NORTH CAROLINA A&T

official basketball site: http://www.ncat.edu/~athletic/Mensbasketball/menbball.htm

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=2448

message board: http://www.meacfans.com/cgi-bin/ubb/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=forum&f=18

fancake page: http://www.fancake.com/ncaabb/mideastern/northcarolinaat.shtml







NORFOLK STATE

official basketball site: http://www.nsu.edu/athletics/teams/basketball/

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=2450

geocities site: http://www.geocities.com/spartanunderground/HOME.htm

message board: http://www.meacfans.com/cgi-bin/ubb/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=forum&f=17

fancake page: http://www.fancake.com/ncaabb/mideastern/norfolkst.shtml










SOUTH CAROLINA STATE

official basketball site: http://www.scsusports.com/default.a...&OrgId=241&SportName=Basketball+(M)&SportId=7

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=2569

message board: http://www.meacfans.com/cgi-bin/ubb/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=forum&f=21

fancake page: http://www.fancake.com/ncaabb/mideastern/southcarolinast.shtml


----------

